
Sony Demos PlayStation 5's Improved SSD-Powered Game Load Time - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/sony-demos-playstation-5-storage-spider-man,39395.html
======
just_myles
" People simply aren't willing to wait for stuff to load now that SSDs are so
common."

You would think that. But, I have a 10 year old that is willing to wait 5 - 7
minutes for fortnite to start up. What a world.

"A research firm recently claimed that many PC gamers will switch to consoles
as Moore's Law slows down."

I find this intriguing. I wonder if the next console generation coming up will
be that time. Currently there is still a huge parity between the two regarding
fidelity and frame rate (With PC being the clear winner.). I do recognize the
gap is closing in though.

